# Angeln in Griechenland



## Angler XL (6. Mai 2015)

Hallo Boardies, #h

ich sollte Informationen über das Süsswasserangeln in Griechenland haben:

> Vorschriften (Erlaubnisschein, Anzahl der Ruten, ....)
> Schonzeiten und Schonmaße
> Wie viele Fische entnommen werden dürfen .....

Ich möchte im Axios ca. 50 KM oberhalb von Thessaloniki angeln (hauptsächlich auf Karpfen) ... Hat da jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt ?

Vielen Dank Im Voraus für Eure Hilfe ! |supergri

LG Angler XL


----------



## ulfisch (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Griechenland*

Hi, ich habe da leider Null Erfahrunegn, fahre zwar immer nach Chalkidiki aber fisch dort nur im Meer.
Aktuell sind wohl IM MEER einige Beschränkungen weggefallen, frage doch in Thessaloniki direkt im Fischgeschäft nach z.B.:
hier in der Nähe des Flughafens http://kalaitzis.gr/?___store=en


PS Du fährst aber nicht zum reinen Karpfenangeln nach GRE oder?


----------



## Angler XL (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Griechenland*

Hi,

zuerst einmal vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.

Nein, möchte dort einen ganz normalen Urlaub verbringen ....
allerdings ist der Axios nur 3 km von meiner Unterkunft entfernt und da bietet es sich an zu angeln. Bin neugierig ob man in Griechenland gute Karpfen fangen kann .....


----------



## StevenHamburg (28. Januar 2019)

Moin,

ich werde im März für ein verlängertes Wochenende nach Thessaloniki fliegen. Wir kommen unweit des deutschen Konsulates unter, direkt an der Promenade.
Ein oder zwei Ruten werden mit eingesteckt, in DE angle ich damit hauptsächlich auf Hecht, 15er geflochtene und gutes Rückgrat sind vorhanden.
Nun würde ich natürlich sehr gerne die Abende an der Promenade verbringen und auf exotische Arten Jagd machen.

Meine Frage wäre nun, da ich dazu nichts Aktuelles im Internet finden kann, ob ich einen Erlaubnisschein benötige. Außerdem würde mich interessieren welche Köder ihr mir empfehlen würdet. Mir kamen direkt Tintenfischfetzen in den Sinn. Oder eben Spinnangelei auf gut Glück.
Einen Trip durchs Umland werden wir auch unternehmen, gibt es da nennenswerte Stellen um mal den Köder zu Wasser zu lassen?

Ist mein erstes Mal am Mittelmeer, daher habe ich keine Ahnung von den benötigten Dimensionen und Methoden.

Cheers


----------



## afbaumgartner (28. Januar 2019)

Dann geh doch mal durch den Thread "Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer"...


----------

